# No idea if vaccinated, is it harmful if they get them twice?



## lozachops (Mar 24, 2007)

I dont know if my new adult dog has had any vaccinations, is it harmful for them to just get them them done anyway if on the off chance they have had them already?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

lozachops said:


> I dont know if my new adult dog has had any vaccinations, is it harmful for them to just get them them done anyway if on the off chance they have had them already?


Where did you get your new dog from? Most shelters will tell you where they are in their vaccines. If not I'd go to the vet and ask them. As far as I know my vet has said there is no real harm in vaccinating anyway...but I'd talk to the vet about the situation.


----------



## Amitiel (Mar 27, 2007)

my vet says to get the very basics redone - no harm in most cases - may want to do the most important ones day 1 and week later do another set - depending on your vet may require 3 trips, may be only 2 - whatch closely for signs of distress (usually none) (had a bichon that could not have a distemper & rabies shot at the same time, but any dog can be sensitive) - then after some time has passed (6 months or so) get any additional shots you & your vet feel are needed for your furbabies new life (kennel cough?)


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I would not revaccinate no way no how.... vaccines can cause cancers, seizures and other nasty things.... they are necessary but in the long run yes they can hurt your dog.... 

if you ask your vet can run titers..... what these titers do is measure the level of immunity.... if your dog has a high enough immunity, then you do not need to revaccinate..... and if your dog is low then it tells you that you do need to vaccinate..... 

I would never double up on vaccines..... they can do alot of damage over the long run.... titers are expensive but worth it..... 

I never vaccinate my dogs anymore.... I have a dog who has vaccine related epilepsy..... and we never vaccinate..... we pull titers and then vaccinate only as necessary...... 

s


----------

